# Howling



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

In our part of the country, howling (so far!!!) really hasn't become too popular. I have howled at the ol songdogs since I started this game and it has really never let me down. How many of you guys howl at em? What vocalizations do you throw their way and what calls are you using?

I like the Randy Anderson series of howlers as well as the Red Desert Howler and a new one I just got out of St. Francis Kansas called the Alpha Male (Sniper Predator Calls I believe). Early season I do a lot of Interrogation and Pup howls, later I do the male challenge and female invitation. It's starting to get to the breeding season here, my favorite time to howl.

Tommy


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

I've tried here in NY with some success. I can't remember the specific call, but it's from Primos. Just hard to get the howl correctly.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you guys have a good population in NY?


----------



## trip (Jan 26, 2010)

brand new yote hunter welcome any assistance avalible


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I cheat on my howls, I use a power dogg. I always howl before I food call. I too have watched randy. Last weekend went and howled, nothing. Started te sernade and the ridges opened up with doggs, gave it a few minutes and challenge howled. I sat on stand for 45 minutes and never saw the first dog. I wonder if the challenge locked them down. Any ideas.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never been a fan of electronics, just me. Nothing wrong with them, I just prefer to make my own sounds (that way I can blame myself, haha). The challenge howl when done at the right time is deadly. When I get a serenade answer, I listen for the male howl, if there isn't one I hold off on the challenge howling and maybe just throw some kiyis or pup howls at em. It seems like the females are less likely to respond to a challenge. Like everything involving calling, nothing is fool proof. But the male is more likely to come look for a fight (just like snort wheezing at a dominate whitetail buck) than the female. And almost always, that male is going to try to circle on you. I use a decoy, this helps a little bit...takes the focus off of you. The edge expedite decoy is an interesting sort, seems to help.

Something else to keep in mind this time of year is the female invitation. We are in the breeding season (if not that the partner seeking phase), as I am sure it is around the nation. Just a few things to keep in mind. Just keep the wind in your favor at all times.

Good luck!


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Tommy thanks for the pointers, I never thought about listening who is talking back to me and basing my calls off what I hear. Is there anything else that is distinct about that alpha other than sound. Will he howl last or first.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Jeremy, in my opinion and from what I have heard from an answer serenade, the male seems to chime in after the rest of the pack answers. I have however got a male to answer me when he is by himself but it did not seem to be a challenge. We have all heard it, just the ol lonesome interrogation howl. I know a lot of people that do distress sounds after getting a reply, but I have very rarely had this work out for me. It doesn't seem natural to me, but I am also not a coyote. The male will almost always have a deeper tone, more masculine than the female or younger dogs that he may be with, but don't confuse it with an old female (an old coyote??) . His challenge sounds just like it sounds on your power dogg, short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

We have a pretty big population here in NY. Depends on where you are. I am in the Capital District region and I had seen quite a few over the years. This year I'm sorry to say I haven't seen to many and not as much sign.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" Early season I do a lot of Interrogation and Pup howls, later I do the male challenge and female invitation. It's starting to get to the breeding season here, my favorite time to howl. "

+ 1 , My Favorite time as well ! Sadly, a lot of the guys I know dont like to howl much. These wild canines are born hungry, and most die with an empty stomach. But even stronger than their appetite is their desire to bond, to hunt and fight, and to howl together. To form packs. Right now during the late-winter breeding season, is the best time to use these vocalizations, hunters who can mimic howls kill more coyotes year round than those who use strictly distress / wounded prey calls. Successful coyote hunters have to fire on at least 3 cylinders. Coyotes have to eat, but they also have to breed and protect their territory. If you just use a prey in distress call, you could be missing 2/3 of the yotes out there.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know if the playing field is level across the country. If you watch the videos it seems out west there are hard charging coyotes behind every bush. I will admit I am not the best yote hunter, but in this neck of the woods it is a rare for a coyote to charge into the call. They circle, they come in on full alert, and display a cunning caution. If I ever killed three in a day here I would think I hit the lottery. I do agree, a person should use howls as well as distress calls to increase your odds of success.


----------



## UTcoyoteklr (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if out west there is less pressure or less game in a less populated area and thats why they seem to charge in from every bush?????


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

i use the lil dog, and hot dog by primos. i really like the lil dog because of how versatile it is. just by taking the horn off you can really get a different sound out of it. i try to stick to female invitation howls(this time of year) and then lonesome, or interrogation howls. i stay away from the challenge howls but that is just because i don't feel i have enough experience to know when the proper times to use it are. i am not strictly a howler though, i try to always be as versatile as possible and never hesitate to try something different!


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

jon, Man i am trying to learn howls, but I am getting my butt kicked on this hotdog. any tips


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Practice, Practice, Practice! Play them while driving to and from work, play tunes on them with the songs on the radio, etc... You want that call or howler to become an extension of you. His DVDs do a pretty good job on teaching the different techniques.. imo
*


----------



## elk2000-1 (Feb 6, 2010)

my opinion you can scare coyotes with a male challenge howl, only the alpha male is brave enough to come in , i use female howls folowed by the puppy whines seems to work ok


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the Ed Sceery coyote howler. It's a simple, sturdy, non-freezing howler that really reaches out to the distance! I have never not been able to reach out to a coyote that I could hear in the distance. The dogs seem to like it a lot where I hunt too. Howling is going to make up about half the success of a coyote hunter who hunts year round.


----------

